# Need Joint Help for Bunk Bed



## spiraldown (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello,

I'm a novice at this so any assistance would be greatly appreciated. I need to know if I can add a Mortise and Tenon to this plan or if that will make this weak by doing so. I Went to home depot and this guy really helped me out with some ideas but instead of using a metal bracket to hold up the head and foot board for the bunk bed I wanted to use a mortise and tenon. I had some plans I got from the internet and showed them to him and he chuckled and asked if I wanted it to be really strong. I said yes, of course, my kids are going to be on this and he said, use 4x4s and a 2x10. Cut out a section for the 2x10 to sit in. Then get these metal clips and nail those in to hold up the head and foot board.

Now I don't want to use metal clips. I'm sure they are strong and all but they don't really look that great. So this is what I have so far made. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B--RuPFwtLdCcGpFQ3NKV2wwZGc/edit?usp=sharing

Hope that makes sense, it's the 4x4s essentially cut out like a dado, i used a router, and the 2x10s sit in it. Now for what I wanted to do.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B--RuPFwtLdCaVl2OUhlcWx3TWs/edit?usp=sharing

I want to do a tenon to join the 2 longs sides together via the head and foot board. I'll use more wood of course for sheering but this is just to get the part that holds the mattress together. If I add a Mortise and Tenon here, will it weaken the 2x10s? I also don't want to use glue if I can avoid it so If I have to use some recessed bolts or screws, I'm going to as I want to be able to take it apart when needed. Thanks for any replies in advance to let me know if I'm building a tank or a catastrophe.


----------



## reynoldston (Sep 13, 2013)

If you want to be able to take the bed apart and use no glue I would think the metal brackets would be your best bet.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm working on a bed project right now and even though is quite different I have found this video to be helpful for ideas, like being able to take it apart and such: 

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/articles/the-dogon-platform-bed/

As far as strength what you wanted to do looks like it would work. Just do a little bit of googleing for mortise and tenon proportions to make sure you not too far off. If the proportions are right I would bet it would be stronger than metal brackets.


----------

